# Other hobbies



## iamwhiteshadow

Does anyone have other Hobie's like me? I build model cars 1/24 scale. They dont fit with our HO trains but its something to get my mind clear from train problems.


----------



## D1566

I used to be a volunteer driver at my local heritage/tourist line, sadly haven't had the time to keep doing that in recent years. I do build the occasional model aircraft just for a change from trains!!


----------



## matt785115

I make wine. Right now I have a Blackberry Cabernet (6gal), Wildberry Concord Grape (5gal) and a Tropical Fruit Concord (1gal) fermenting. It is another hobby that takes alot of time. The wife and I love it.


----------



## ktcards

I collect baseball cards. There are around 135,000 c ards in my collection at the moment.

Ray


----------



## apoc444

I build choppers


----------



## Grabbem88

That blackberry sounds good!!!...

R/c cars is my other hobby 4 custom crawlers my sc10 race truck and my from ground up all aluminum 65 mustang shell clocked at 92mph!

I got a huge slot car track as well

Then wife has me help on the Victorian dollhouse that has taken her 5 yrs to build and paint..lol


----------



## broox

apoc444 said:


> I build choppers


Get to da choppa!


I'm not sure what my other hobbys are...

Probably weightlifting. Thats a bit of fun. 
Got a 150kg deadlift (x3) up the other day, my previous PB was 200kg (x1) about 18months ago... But I'v had some time off from lifting (lazyness) so lost a little strength

I don't mind playing playstation/ computer games, but I havent done it in a while.
Also building PC's too, I tried my hand at scratchbuilding a couple of chassis, and installing custom watercooling loops. It was fun but I needed more space for the fabrication stuff.

I do watch a lot of TV shows, but not many movies


Once I get a shed I can finally complete a few projects! haha


----------



## wingnut163

i build 1/14 semi trucks that are RCed.
i build ships in bottles..
i build plastic ship models and motorized them then RC.


----------



## Grabbem88

I love to see your 1/14 semI!! 

Wingnut you scale yours out??

The smallest Rc I got is a 1/18 rock crawler that ended up a 1/16 after stretched chassis and 2.2 wheels


----------



## broox

yep, seconding pics of the semi!


----------



## THE TYCO MAN

I like 1:24 and 1:25 auto stuff, slightly into coins and "mantiques" and getting big and bigger into HO scale slot cars (really just 1:64 scale).


----------



## iamwhiteshadow

Now I have to ask would it be ok to post photos of our stuff? I love trains and landscaping but I would love to see others other hobie work as well?


----------



## broox

ofcourse you can post stuff like that. its a community


----------



## dannyrandomstate

I've got a 71 International M-800 Postal that is slowly getting back on the road. And then there's the guns.


----------



## yak-54

large scale aerobatic Planes


----------



## matt785115

I always love watching those planes at the park. they are amazing.


----------



## yak-54

matt785115 said:


> I always love watching those planes at the park. they are amazing.


must be a big park my one is over 9 1/2 feet


----------



## Big Ed

iamwhiteshadow said:


> Now I have to ask would it be ok to post photos of our stuff? I love trains and landscaping but I would love to see others other hobie work as well?



There are some pictures in this older thread on the same subject if you want to look through it,


http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3216&highlight=hobbies


----------



## mtoney

I am into restoring and using vintage garden tractors. I not only use it to mow the 3 yards I take care of, but also to tend my garden, pull a 10" moldboard plow at plow day events, ride around at shows and move snow in the winter. She is powered by a 10hp Kohler K241 cast iron single cylinder engine, shaft drive directly to the hydrostatic pump, cast iron rear end, cast iron grill frame. Little to no plastic in this old girl! I can outmow my neighbors 26hp JD lawn tractor. And I plow his drive in the winter, his transmission cant handle the stress of plowing snow despite the 26hp Vtwin under his plastic hood. Here is a pic of my late 60's International Harvester Cub Cadet 105. Mike


----------



## hoscale37

*Other Hobbies*

Some other things I do outside of trains...

I have been a host of a radio program that has been on the air for almost 5 years, here in Cincinnati. My show is called "The Aisle of Plenty" and is a 2 hour show of Progressive Rock (Yes, Camel, Genesis, Caravan, Rush, etc.) that airs on the following day:

Live on Saturday mornings on classxradio.com from 6AM-8AM Eastern. 

Encore broadcasts on Fridays from 4PM-6PM Eastern on deliciousagony.com 

Encore broadcasts on Saturdays from 8PM-10PM Eastern on crossstreetradio.com

I have also dabbled in writing short screenplays and some a few feature length (which I have been working on for YEARS....endless process...) I made one 13 minute short about 8 years ago where I was co-writer and director; although the circumstances when the production was done were under dire situations as my mother was very sick at the time.

I am also a self taught backyard mechanic. I have been a Saturn owner for almost 20 years and have done everything on my cars from brakes, water pumps, alternators, starters, motor mounts, radiators....the whole nine yards essentially; and I have been able to keep a few of the old S-Series cars on the road with well over 225K miles on them in good and decent running condition as basic transportation. I haven't had a car payment in over 10 years.

Anything related to music recording- I have some gear that I have owned for over 10 years (and what I went to school for Media Production)....I have also worked on many independent TV and Video productions over the years.


----------



## swiggy

*T-28 landed on my layout?*

rc18T (w/bug body): 4x4, oil shocks, brushless motor, goes 45 mph
losi micro crawler: no mods, runs great...very fun camping
Parkzone T-28 trainer: no mods, goes 50mph or so, flown for three years, even after trying to land in a tree
Model Trains: endless mods, extemely enjoyable, DCC is really cool


----------



## wingnut163

this is the semi










the goose neck low boy i built from scratch.


----------



## wingnut163

ready to hook up


----------



## rrgrassi

Gardening, raising livestock, and working on my daily driver car. I also like photography.


----------



## wingnut163

these are plastic models that i motorized and RC ed.


----------



## Grabbem88

Ok semi is awesome!!! And the lowboy is spot on!!


----------



## Grabbem88

http://i1003.photobucket.com/albums/af158/countrygurl78/Rc Cars/DSCF4299.jpg

http://i1003.photobucket.com/albums/af158/countrygurl78/Rc Cars/DSCF4298.jpg

http://i1003.photobucket.com/albums/af158/countrygurl78/Rc Cars/DSCF4297.jpg

http://i1003.photobucket.com/albums/af158/countrygurl78/Rc Cars/DSCF4296.jpg


----------



## D1566

Another hobby I enjoy, when I have the time, is combining hillwalking/mapreading with looking for some of the sites of aircraft crashes from WWII in the hills around where I live, there are a surprising amount, some with wreckage still to be found.


----------



## john65002

Let's see. I'm a very large coin collector. Have quite a few of those. I also am a garden tractor collector. Cub Cadet and Wheel Horse. I am also a die-cast collector.


----------



## aircooled

What defines "hobby" vs. "past-time"?
Been putting together model cars, trucks & planes since childhood. Then after not doing it for years, I just finished one (that I started about 8 years ago) last week.
I've flown RC planes & copters off & on for a few years, but not much in about a year.
Heck, I hadn't seen my trains since the late 80's, now I'm dusting them off.
My REAL hobby, (at least the one that doesn't suffer years of neglect) old cars.
http://s458.beta.photobucket.com/user/aircooledhead/media/TheNewLook001.jpg.html
68 VW Squareback

http://s458.beta.photobucket.com/user/aircooledhead/media/SANY0012b.jpg.html
63 VW Notchback


----------



## Big Ed

wingnut163 said:


> ready to hook up


That drop deck is beeeutifull. :thumbsup:
You scratch built it? The goose neck too?

That looks great what scale is it? ( I will go back and look to see if the scale is mentioned.)
Love the metallic (?) blue too, what color is it called?

NIMT might have some chain if you need some, I bought some nice chain, check it out, 
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=16089

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=15510


----------



## BK R

I still have a couple of these which I crank up at times.










Then I got the steam bug.










I also liked doing mods, like this homemade cab and trailer.










Then I started scratch building things like this TE










But I seem to spend most of my time with trains now.


----------



## wingnut163

its 1/14 scale. the tractor is a kit from tamiya.





































its all plastic pieces.


----------



## wingnut163

BK R
that steam is nice. bet there are a lot of hours in that.


----------



## BK R

wingnut163 said:


> BK R
> that steam is nice. bet there are a lot of hours in that.


Thanks, there were as many hours spent working things out as actually building it, (no plans) the rear wheels were a piece of 5" exhaust pipe off a Mack, the front of the boiler was a brass pipe fitting, steering wheel a belt buckle, I just used what I had. The pressure gauge and engine are brand names.

That gooseneck is a cunning idea too, would work good on a model but not in real life, nice work.


----------



## wingnut163

*why not?*

i made it from pictures of a real one, why would it not work


----------



## Big Ed

BK R said:


> Thanks, there were as many hours spent working things out as actually building it, (no plans) the rear wheels were a piece of 5" exhaust pipe off a Mack, the front of the boiler was a brass pipe fitting, steering wheel a belt buckle, I just used what I had. The pressure gauge and engine are brand names.
> 
> That gooseneck is a cunning idea too, would work good on a model but not in real life, nice work.


Nice steam BK, don't you have any dropdeck trailers over yonder, down there, like the one he made?



wingnut163 said:


> i made it from pictures of a real one, why would it not work


I searched for pictures like you show with the fifth wheel but couldn't find any. What color is the blue? What brand of paint?

Now.......PUT SOME GREASE ON THAT FIFTH WHEEL! 

Nice model. :thumbsup:


----------



## midlifekrisiz

Guess I can chime in on this one.

I have an extensive boy scout (canada and us) collection that spans from recent yrs all the way back to 1914.
my oldest badge is from 1920 and only 5 of them in the world and I know where they all are :thumbsup: (that took a few yrs of research)

also have a pretty big collection of old school fisher price toys (this started when i was a youngin)

and the wife and I have our atv's... it is a hobby for me ( I get to do all the upgrades and fixing) and a sport for her...go figure lol


----------



## hoscale37

midlifekrisiz said:


> Guess I can chime in on this one.
> 
> I have an extensive boy scout (canada and us) collection that spans from recent yrs all the way back to 1914.
> my oldest badge is from 1920 and only 5 of them in the world and I know where they all are :thumbsup: (that took a few yrs of research)
> 
> also have a pretty big collection of old school fisher price toys (this started when i was a youngin)
> 
> and the wife and I have our atv's... it is a hobby for me ( I get to do all the upgrades and fixing) and a sport for her...go figure lol


Very cool on the old school Fisher Price Toys. Speaking of- I have an old 1970s Fisher Price "Music Box" Record Player....the wind up type that has all of the plastic records that plays the old childhood songs. If you are looking for one, the one that I have is in good working condition- would be willing to sell it to you if you are interested or if you need one for your collection.

The one that I have looks similar to this:

http://img0.etsystatic.com/000/0/5170389/il_fullxfull.15436900.jpg


----------



## midlifekrisiz

hoscale37 said:


> Very cool on the old school Fisher Price Toys. Speaking of- I have an old 1970s Fisher Price "Music Box" Record Player....the wind up type that has all of the plastic records that plays the old childhood songs. If you are looking for one, the one that I have is in good working condition- would be willing to sell it to you if you are interested or if you need one for your collection.
> 
> The one that I have looks similar to this:
> 
> http://img0.etsystatic.com/000/0/5170389/il_fullxfull.15436900.jpg


that is a nice one but I have one already ....thanks anyway


----------



## wingnut163

i have all my patches from cub scout to institutional rep. fron 1954 tell 1980

the color is from the auto store, dupli.color truck,van&suv. there are no name or # of color.
here is a video of the trailer an instruction video.

http://search.mywebsearch.com/myweb...&ptnrS=RGxdm116YYus&pn=1&ss=sub&st=kwd&tpr=sa


----------



## BK R

big ed said:


> Nice steam BK, don't you have any dropdeck trailers over yonder, down there, like the one he made?
> 
> Nice model. :thumbsup:


I've never seen that setup on a low-loader before, I rang a mate that's got a heavy haulage business and he knew about them but they are not allowed in Australia because they are too low.  We don't have the roads that you blokes do.
Some of the ones here fold the whole goose neck on the ground as a ramp, but you need a winch to use it.


----------



## Big Ed

BK R said:


> I've never seen that setup on a low-loader before, I rang a mate that's got a heavy haulage business and he knew about them but they are not allowed in Australia because they are too low.  We don't have the roads that you blokes do.
> Some of the ones here fold the whole goose neck on the ground as a ramp, but you need a winch to use it.


When I hauled cars the trailer was just about as low as you see in his picture. You had to watch certain RR crossings or you would bottom out.

Mine had a air lift kit so if you needed more height it would raise the whole unit around 8" more. You just needed to remember to lower it back down or you would have a load of convertibles on top.

Here is Old Red, see the height of the trailer?


----------



## midlifekrisiz

BK R said:


> Some of the ones here fold the whole goose neck on the ground as a ramp, but you need a winch to use it.


thats what we use here @ CP to move our equipement over long distances.


----------



## sjm9911

Pretty cool thread, I collect toys from my youth. Mostly for my daughter ( she will gow into them) , and some times for nostalgia. I like things that are simplistic, dont need batteries and dont make noise. I figure that I was raised on them and I turned out ok so they should be good for my daughter. Here are some fisher price little people that I acquired . I also have some weeble sets. Pics to follow have to change browsers ( my phone [email protected]$#&. )


----------



## sjm9911

Here we go pictures


----------



## iamwhiteshadow

*Holly wow*

I am so glad I posted this thread. You people are amazing and so talented It inspires me to keep on with all the things I'm into. That semi, plain, and all the other photos just blow me up. I can only imagine the work you all have done with your train layouts. My brother and I are having a blast with the new layout even though it probably breaks all the layout laws Ha ha. We started in the living room and are growing so fast It will be moving to the basement, but the layout now is fun even if it goes around and around from circle to circle. I'm one of thous detail freaks and with my model cars I go so far as to add the linkage to the carb and trans along with many other addons I find a way to install. the 57 Chevy I'm working on now has so much self made stuff in it My wife said its hers lol. As soon as I figure out how to post a photo of the car I will.


----------



## BK R

:laugh::laugh:, Nothing that low down here mate, that would bottom out on the camber in the centre of the road. Nice looking old banger too, that bumper bar is very low too, it wouldn't work here that low, you'd have a heap of dead 'roos, sheep and other wildlife being pushed up the road, it would act like a dozer blade.


----------



## broox

Old Red still makes me moist, Ed :thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser

broox said:


> Old Red still makes me moist, Ed :thumbsup:




PG Rating here, boys ... PG rating ...


----------



## Gansett

Old Red was his truck TJ, I get misty about Old Blue.










Last I knew she just turned 400,000 miles.


----------



## Carl

Right now.....taking time off to enough the view from my deck overlooking the sandy beach along the Gulf Of Mexico......just amassing, the view of the college crowd on Spring Break.


----------



## sjm9911

:worshippy::worshippy::worshippy::worshippy:Carl, your hobby beats mine. You win!


----------

